# For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the future



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

From Yardbarker:



a concerned fan said:


> I got a bad feeling you will leave the blazers for some place like miami or LA someday...


In response:



Greg Oden said:


> No way. I love this town. We're gonna bring back the glory years. These boys are my boys. This is my team and my town.


And then as if that wasn't enough, he felt the need to punctuate it again without responding to anybody in particular:



Greg Oden said:


> Aint happenin


The only thing I can think of after this is :jump: .


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Count me one of those scared one. DAMN GREAT NEWS. Best I've heard in a while to be honest.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Was there a concern that Oden was bolting already? I didn't know that. The man hasn't even put on a Blazer uniform yet.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Dunno....he was in LA all last summer just hanging out....friends saw him out and about partying, lunch, beach, etc.....that got me concerned when my laker fan friends were commenting "yeah, your boy Oden was down in Beverly Hills having lunch today".


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

He says a lot of nice things about sunny places like LA and Miami, and has since last summer, so those folks who live under grey skies and rain water were feeling a bit of anxiety.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

I wouldn't be too worried about it yet. He's been doing all those NBA promo things, along with ESPN, and they've all done them in LA and Miami. The guy is just livin' a little, and having fun.
He's probably the biggest recognizable star Portland has had since probably Pippen. Sometimes I forget how big of a star he was in college, his first game was all hyped up at Ohio State and he was always leading SportsCenter.
Oden's big time, but I've never gotten the feeling he wanted to bolt, especially now.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Considering the way this team is playing and coming together, and the way he's been welcomed, and the future of the Blazers, and the opportunity for a HUGE payday, he'd be an idiot to leave. Lots of people have lunch in Beverly Hills. They reportedly have good restaurants there.

Can you see him going to Miami, that train wreck? Or to LA, where Bynum is considered the bee's knees?


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

I heard Oden visited Italy as well. Maybe he is going to jump ship on the NBA all together and join the Italian league? Come on he has not even played a game and we are talking about if he is going to leave for a bigger market? I can see Durant doing that in a few years, not Oden...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



crandc said:


> Considering the way this team is playing and coming together, and the way he's been welcomed, and the future of the Blazers, and the opportunity for a HUGE payday, he'd be an idiot to leave. Lots of people have lunch in Beverly Hills. They reportedly have good restaurants there.
> 
> Can you see him going to Miami, that train wreck? Or to LA, where Bynum is considered the bee's knees?


He also stated in a post-draft interview his favorite city was Los Angeles. And with their history of getting good centers (they took shaq....no one saw that coming)....hopefully the presence of Andrew Bynum will keep Oden away from the Lakers for good.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

There's a chance the Oden/Roy/Aldridge Blazers could be remembered in the same pantheon as the Jordan Bulls and the Russel Celtics. I'm not saying it's inevitable, but it's exceedingly rare to see a team even approach the POSSIBILITY of that happening. 

I really doubt Oden has ever seriously considered giving up that possibility because it's sunnier in California.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

yeah. maybe he'll summer here..just to party it up and be young.....he did that last summer.....who knows......but yeah, this could be the 60s celtics all over again if things work out in the right way!!!!!

Remember they were saying the same thing with the 90s Magic..with Penny, Shaq and Dennis Scott.....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



mook said:


> There's a chance the Oden/Roy/Aldridge Blazers could be remembered in the same pantheon as the Jordan Bulls and the Russel Celtics. I'm not saying it's inevitable, but it's exceedingly rare to see a team even approach the POSSIBILITY of that happening.
> 
> I really doubt Oden has ever seriously considered giving up that possibility because it's sunnier in California.


WHAT HE SAID!

Its cool to see a NBA player take the time to respond on his blog... and be so commited to the Portland Trail Blazers future.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Paul will pay the world to Greg assuming he stays healthy and plays well....this isn't a major concern of mine at all.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Entity said:


> From Yardbarker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard this nor do I want to. Don't spead these rumors.:cheers:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Oden would look good playing as a PF next to Bynum on the Lakers


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



KennethTo said:


> Oden would look good playing as a PF next to Bynum on the Lakers


Kobe would look good on the bench with a cast on his leg also... OK I'm kidding would never wish an injury on any player (except Tom Brady) in any sport.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



BlazerFan22 said:


> I haven't heard this nor do I want to. Don't spead these rumors.:cheers:


These rumors were already spread. I just thought I'd point it out Greg's position on it. I guess I shouldn't have. Geez folks. Believe me, I think he'd be crazy to leave.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



sa1177 said:


> Paul will pay the world to Greg assuming he stays healthy and plays well....this isn't a major concern of mine at all.


I think the world is just a bit over the maximum Paul is allowed to offer. :biggrin:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Xericx said:


> Remember they were saying the same thing with the 90s Magic..with Penny, Shaq and Dennis Scott.....


Different time, different place. The old CBA didn't give the current team the huge advantage it does now in re-signing their own players. At the end of Oden's rookie contract, Portland will offer him the max - which is a year longer and ~$10 million more than anyone else. Yes, there are more local endorsement possibilities in LA than Portland, but Oden's biggest endorsement deal is, and will always be, with Nike - right here in little old Beaverton. Oden won't leave to go elsewhere for money reasons.

Shaq didn't want to just play basketball, he wanted to be a rap star and make movies (yeah, that worked out well didn't it). So, LA was much more appealing to him than Orlando.

The Magic owners didn't have Paul Allen's nearly unlimited financial resources.

The fans in Orlando turned on Shaq and practically ran him out of town after the Magic got swept by the Bulls. The fans, and the coaches actually seemed to prefer Penny to Shaq. While we love Brandon Roy here in Portland, we have plenty of love to go around. One great thing about Portland fans is they are very supportive and forgiving. Even during the Jailblazers era, I rarely, if ever, heard a Portland crowd boo their own players (a nightly occurrence for the Knicks). Even now, when former bad boys like Sheed, Damon and Bonzi come to town they are almost always greeted with a polite smattering of applause when introduced and I think I've seen someone wearing a Sheed jersey at every game I've been to this year. I doubt you saw many Orlando fans wearing Shaq jerseys after he left for the "greener" pastures of LA. Portland fans have class and they love to support their team and players. The applause Josh McRoberts got when he entered the 76er game was just one example. The guy is our 12th man (and would be 14th if Miles and Oden were healthy), but from the reaction of the crowd you'd think he is an MVP candidate - and that was just when his name was announced. When he scored the crowd (and his teammates) went nuts. There will be no shortage of love and appreciation for Greg Oden here in Portland like there was for Shaq in Orlando. In LA he'd be just one in of several thousand interchangeable and disposable celebrities. Times are great in LA when you're on top of the world, but they like to tear down their celebrities even more than they like to build them up. Greg Oden is a small town kid from Indiana. Portland is a better fit for him than LA.

I'm not worried about Greg Oden leaving Portland. He's loved here (check out all the Oden jersey's in the crowd at the next game) and loves it here. Paul Allen has the financial resources and the advantage of the current CBA to keep him here. Most of all, he has a chance to be part of something special. In both Orlando and LA, there was always a rivalry between Shaq and his co-stars (Penny and Kobe). All were selfish, wanted to be "THE man" and had problems sharing the spotlight. Sitting behind the bench in street clothes, Greg Oden has had a great view of what a great, unselfish TEAM player Brandon Roy is. This team, and it starts with Brandon Roy, plays like a team should. They are all about winning (not whining) and don't let individual egos ruin their great team chemistry. They share the credit when they win and don't point fingers when they lose. That's the exact opposite of the situation the led Shaq to flee Orlando, and eventually LA. Greg Oden will be in a Blazers jersey for a long, long time.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



KennethTo said:


> Oden would look good playing as a PF next to Bynum on the Lakers


If Bynum keeps improving like he has been, a few years down the road he'd make the perfect back-up to Oden on the Blazers second unit.

Just kidding. There should be some epic battles between these two young big men in the coming decade.

BNM


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Boob-No-More said:


> Shaq didn't want to just play basketball, he wanted to be a rap star and make movies (yeah, that worked out well didn't it).


what was his better movie?










OR


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



duckworthstolemylunch said:


> I can see Durant doing that in a few years, not Oden...


Most Def. We got Oden guys... not Durant. Oden will stay.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

No offense, but some of you are really naive.

Right now, the media is gritting their teeth and saying nice things about the team. Do you honestly think Canzano, Jaynes, et al have undergone some kind of conversion? 
What about all the faux fans who only follow the team to look for things to kvetch about? Do you honestly think they will stop looking for reasons to turn on the players?

Let's see how Oden feels about things in 18 months, when he is being burned in effigy for not producing a title on his first try. Until/unless the team runs off several titles in a row, Oden will get the same treatment that Shaq got in Orlando.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

There is a big difference between Shaq and Oden.

Shaq said he wanted to be a big fish in a big pond. He let it be known that Orlando was too small and backwater for him.

Oden comes from a small city. He has said that had he been chosen by NY or some other large city he'd adjust but he likes smaller places. 

And the star makes the city. Orlando is hardly a major media market, but when they had Shaq & Penny they were on national TV more than any other team, including the Jordan/Pippen Bulls. You think a title contending Blazer team with Oden, Aldridge and Roy won't get national attention? Just drafting Oden translated to 11 more nationally televised games. And that was when everyone expected the team to be bad!

As for weather: Yeah, the Northwest rains all winter. But ask the guys who just got back from a road trip to Minnesota and Chicago which city has worse winter weather.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Shaq was from some small city in Lousiana, wasn't he?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Oldmangrouch said:


> No offense, but some of you are really naive.


Perhaps, but I don't think so.



Oldmangrouch said:


> Right now, the media is gritting their teeth and saying nice things about the team. Do you honestly think Canzano, Jaynes, et al have undergone some kind of conversion?


No, I don't. They have ALWAYS been eager and willing to write ANYTHING they thought would help sell more papers and draw attention to themselves. When players like JR Rider, Qyntel Woods, Damon Stoudamire, Rasheed Wallace, Ruben Patterson and Zach Randolph were either being arrested or under investigation for their off court actions it made their jobs easier. Throw in players like Rider, Sheed and Bonzi getting suspended by the team or league for their on court tantrums and it was extremely easy for Canzano and Jaynes to turn public sentiment against the team. How many guys do we have on the team now that have ever been arrested or suspended? The only one I can think of is Miles, who was suspended for his run-in with Cheeks, but he is currently only technically "on the team" because he occupies a roster spot. No, Canzano and Jaynes haven't changed, but the entire make-up and character of the team has.



Oldmangrouch said:


> What about all the faux fans who only follow the team to look for things to kvetch about? Do you honestly think they will stop looking for reasons to turn on the players?


Unless the players give them something to "kvetch" about, these so-called "faux fans" won't be able to find any reasons to turn on them. You'd have to be a pretty pathetic human being to find anything to complain about with this current team. Yeah, people change, and if one of our guys goes on a crime spree, there will be plenty of "kvetching", but if that does happen, it will be justified.



Oldmangrouch said:


> Let's see how Oden feels about things in 18 months, when he is being burned in effigy for not producing a title on his first try. Until/unless the team runs off several titles in a row, Oden will get the same treatment that Shaq got in Orlando.


I doubt it. For one thing, he won't have a rival on his own roster that will force the fans to choose one over the other. Orlando was a very young franchise and their fans had unrealistic expectations. Portland fans have been through so much, and come so close to winning titles in the early 90s and then again in 2000, that I think we, collectively are genuinely grateful to have such a great group of players to get behind. We also know how hard, and how special it is to actually win a championship. We also know we have a very young team and still need time to grow to reach their potential. Our current record has caught even optimistic Blazer fans by surprise. We know the team is ahead of schedule and that even better things are to come. Yes, we want a championship, but I think the vast majority of Blazer fans have realistic expectations - and even the ones that don't aren't going to turn on the team if we haven't won a title in the next 18 months. Did we run Clyde, Terry, Buck, Jerome and Duck out of town when they didn't win a championship? No, we didn't. Yes, they were eventually traded to start rebuilding (and in Clyde's case, because he wanted to be traded to a contender), but not because the fans "burned them in effigy".

BNM


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

the two greatest NBA dynasties of all time happened in northern cities with crappy winters (Boston and Chicago). 

maybe our climate will actually help. sort of like how Denver gets a boost from the elevation, our team benefits from the general malaise that quickly sets in when opponents step off the plane and are attacked by moss and fungi. 

also, our red jerseys have got to be a big advantage too.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



mook said:


> also, our red jerseys have got to be a big advantage too.


Cool, I just bought new red jerseys for the whole fam damily last weekend. We'll be sporting them at the Atlanta game later this month.

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

oldmangrouch living up to his name...


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



mook said:


> the two greatest NBA dynasties of all time happened in northern cities with crappy winters (Boston and Chicago).


I'd have to put the 80s Lakers in there too...didn't Magic and Riles get 5 rings? And I'm not a Lakers fan, I still remember Magic's hook from the top of the key in the old Garden, one of the worst days in sports history.

I agree that the location will not make a difference. Tim Duncan has stayed in SA and I think Greg's personality seem to be similar, they care about winning and team play (but how can any of us really know, it's just a guess from the 300 level in my case.)


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Resume said:


> oldmangrouch living up to his name...


It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it! :biggrin:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



DucRider said:


> I'd have to put the 80s Lakers in there too...didn't Magic and Riles get 5 rings? And I'm not a Lakers fan, I still remember Magic's hook from the top of the key in the old Garden, one of the worst days in sports history.


it's all opinion, but on the continuum of dynasties I'd put the Magic in a distant third place to the Bulls. two threepeats, 72 win season, Michael Jordan.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



crandc said:


> Considering the way this team is playing and coming together, and the way he's been welcomed, and the future of the Blazers, and the opportunity for a HUGE payday, he'd be an idiot to leave. Lots of people have lunch in Beverly Hills. They reportedly have good restaurants there.
> 
> *Can you see him going to Miami, that train wreck?* Or to LA, where Bynum is considered the bee's knees?


Come on, Miami sucks now but are you saying we'll be the same in 4 years or whatever when Oden's contract expires?

[Edit] but no I don't see Oden coming to either Miami or LA.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Why do people say that Durant will leave for a bigger market?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



mook said:


> the two greatest NBA dynasties of all time happened in northern cities with crappy winters (Boston and Chicago).


The harshness of our winters are always over-blown. It's a weird chip on the shoulder/insecurity issue that seems to make people overly worried about it. Those who don't like the weather, aren't worth worrying about.

As for the big picture, $$ talks, bull**** walks. When was the last time Portland lost a free agent that they actually wanted to keep?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

When the team got into Minn last week, MB said it was -15 or somthing crazy like that! I'll take a little rain over that anytime!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> When the team got into Minn last week, MB said it was -15 or somthing crazy like that! I'll take a little rain over that anytime!


I love Portland . . . but personally I'll take a crisp clear cold day over a warmer cloudy rainy day.

What gets to me about the NW (overall I love it) is not the rain but the lack of sunshine. There are a lot of states that are colder than Oregon, but without looking it up, I figure we got be in the top 5 for most overcast days.


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

I grew up in northeast ohio, about 30 mins from LeBron's home.
I've lived in Omaha, Denver, Steamboat Springs, Austin and more.
Portland is the best, by far.

Not to mention the best BB fans in the world.


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



mook said:


> it's all opinion, but on the continuum of dynasties I'd put the Magic in a distant third place to the Bulls. two threepeats, 72 win season, Michael Jordan.


I don't disagree at all that those Laker's teams would be 3rd. Just putting them in the same company...especially since they and the Celts of the Bird era (3 rings) brought the nba back from the brink of oblivion. Didn't they go back to back for the first time in x years, with Riley doing a guarantee in the interview after the finals....???


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



#10 said:


> Why do people say that Durant will leave for a bigger market?


If the Sonics move to OKC, I hope he does.


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Xericx said:


> If the Sonics move to OKC, I hope he does.


Is PDX a bigger market than OKC?
He could win the 6th man honors for a few years running...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



mook said:


> it's all opinion, but on the continuum of dynasties I'd put the Magic in a distant third place to the Bulls. two threepeats, 72 win season, Michael Jordan.


I agree that Bulls come ahead of the Lakers. But I don't think it is all that distant.

In eight seasons, the Bulls won the championship 6 times. They made it to the championship series six times during that time period. 

In nine season, the Lakers won the championship 5 times . . . but in that same period the Lakers made it to the championship series 8 out of 10 years.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Hap said:


> As for the big picture, $$ talks, bull**** walks. When was the last time Portland lost a free agent that they actually wanted to keep?



Robert Pack? I dont remember the logistics.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

I don't think we wanted Long Range Danny Ainge to leave.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



2k said:


> Robert Pack? I dont remember the logistics.


They traded Pack to Denver



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I don't think we wanted Long Range Danny Ainge to leave.


I don't think the team was that upset.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



DucRider said:


> Is PDX a bigger market than OKC?
> He could win the 6th man honors for a few years running...


The Portland metro area has over two times the people the OKC has right now, and Portland is still growing at a faster pace.

Apples/Oranges


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Different time, different place. The old CBA didn't give the current team the huge advantage it does now in re-signing their own players. At the end of Oden's rookie contract, Portland will offer him the max - which is a year longer and ~$10 million more than anyone else. Yes, there are more local endorsement possibilities in LA than Portland, but Oden's biggest endorsement deal is, and will always be, with Nike - right here in little old Beaverton. Oden won't leave to go elsewhere for money reasons.


I understand the common working of shoe/endorsement contracts is that they automatically go way up when a player is in a major market...I recall the common figure is triple if the player is in LA NY Chicago vs the non-marquee spots. A superstar in a big market can earn enough in endorsements to overshadow even the most maxed out NBA contract. Heck 10 years back MJ was reportedly earning 100M a year in endorsements playing in Chicago... what would a dominant player make in NY today? 

Of course having wished for Oden to somehow join Portland for a few years now, I've got my hopes set on his whole career being here. I think that even in little old Portland he'll be able to carve out a decent living for himself and likely enjoy the area like a lot of us do. Coming from Indiana and choosing to go to Ohio State, Portland's winter has got to be nothing for him. I think the biggest reason for him to choose to stay is that the team is looking to be an absolute juggernaut with perfectly fitting pieces around him and what athlete doesn't enjoy winning? But finances are the legitimate reason to consider leaving... he could earn tens of millions of dollars more elsewhere. I'm not going to worry over the possibility of him leaving, especially now, but it is possible. 

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Entity said:


> From Yardbarker:


nice link to their chatroom with Greg participating... got myself a new avitar!

STOMP


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



STOMP said:


> nice link to their chatroom with Greg participating... got myself a new avitar!
> 
> STOMP


I think the second best comment from that whole thread was from another fan about that picture. He says, "That is a great picture GO! Didn't you used to be taller than Bill when you were his age?"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I love Portland . . . but personally I'll take a crisp clear cold day over a warmer cloudy rainy day.


-15 is not a crisp clear cold day. thats a mother****ing cold day.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



STOMP said:


> I understand the common working of shoe/endorsement contracts is that they automatically go way up when a player is in a major market...I recall the common figure is triple if the player is in LA NY Chicago vs the non-marquee spots.


I've never heard anything like that before. Do you have a source (link) for more info. Didn't LeBron sign his huge shoe deal ($90 million, I seem to recall) with Nike before the lottery was even held? Did he have to give back 2/3 of the money when he as selected by Cleveland? I can see how there is more potential for local endorsements playing in a major market, but a show deal is a national deal (international, even) and both the shoe companies and league love to market their superstars globally. If LeBron leaves Cleveland, I suspect his motivation will be winning, not more endorsement dollars.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



STOMP said:


> Heck 10 years back MJ was reportedly earning 100M a year in endorsements playing in Chicago...


The majority of his big dollar endorsements were national deals. Again, I'm not sure how the market he plays in affects his national deals? I've never heard anything like the 2-3x figure you mentioned. 

I think things like jersey and shoe sales have more to do with being a top player than playing in a top market. I'm sure playing in NY or LA helps, just because you have a larger local fan base to sell to, but I don't think it's THE most important factor. I don't remember seeing the figures for 2006-2007 jersey sales, but for the 2005-2006 season the NBA lists the top sellers as Dwyane Wade (Miami), Allen Iverson (Philadelphia) and LeBron James (Cleveland).

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

OK, I found the 2006-07 jersey sales rankings. Kobe (LA - led the league in scoring) moved up from 5th to 1st, followed by Wade (Miami), LeBron (Cleveland), Iverson (Denver) and Carmelo Anthony (Denver). So, even though it's not a major market, Denver had two of the top 5 selling individual jerseys.

BTW, I'm not even sure that it matters. I found this quote in one of the articles that turned up on a google search:

"NBA apparel and footware sales increased 26 percent worldwide this season, the first with Adidas AG as the league's official outfitter, according to the league's release. *Licensed-apparel income goes into a league-wide pool and is split among the 30 franchises*."

So, in this case, small market, big market, doesn't matter. But, that's only league licensed products. There are still individual shoe deals and many other types of endorsements (from automobiles to beverages to underwear).

BNM


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> I've never heard anything like that before. Do you have a source (link) for more info.


Once upon a time I had a link, but after a couple of google searches I'm throwing up my hands. Recalling that article, it was detailing reasons why Gary Payton and Karl Malone were going to the Lakers for less money. While of course the chance to win a title was being played up, at the end of the day they weren't really giving up as many of the dollars they seemed to be by signing MLE type deals. 

I haven't followed the finances/stories about LaBron's shoe deal but I think that him in Cleveland is a different situation then Greg in Portland for a few reasons. Cleveland being his home town feels good from a marketing perspective. While not a lead market or holding a candle to the quality of life out West, it's an area a whole lot more people have ties and connections to then Portland due how the country was settled (East to West). Portland is consistently a ratings loser as far as capturing the attention of the casual fan and I think thats why we see the sort of halfhearted attention from the national media about the club's ridiculous stretch over the past month... heck, is it still Bo Outlaw time in Portland? 

On the flip side of this, Greg's Blazers look to be an absolute monster and could be the benchmark team that the rest of the league compares itself to for the next decade. If they safely avoid debilitating injuries to their top talents they could be an all time great team. Greatness demands attention and attention = endorsement dollars. My best guess is that guys staying healthy is really the key to everything turning up roses.

STOMP


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*



STOMP said:


> Greatness demands attention and attention = endorsement dollars.


Bingo! Dwyane Wade didn't suddenly become a hot commodity because he played IN Miami, he became hot because Miami won a title. The Clippers are also in LA, but you won't find any of their players among the top 25 in jersey sales. If the Blazers win, or seriously contend, there will be plenty of local and national endorsement dollars to go around.

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Portland is one of the best little cities in the country and one of the best cities in the country to play bball in. You have Nike, you have the best fans in the world, and you are the only pro team here. You are loved no matter what, and your fans will stay loyal to you through everything if you stay loyal to them.

It is a great place, and the richest owner in the NBA and a great team that will win a couple titles with Greg... no reason to want to leave. Allen can pay him more than anyone, and playing in Portland, he will have Nike which will pay him more than anyone, money won't be an obstacle as long as he lives up to most of the hype. which he will.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Portland is one of the best little cities in the country and one of the best cities in the country to play bball in. You have Nike, you have the best fans in the world, and you are the only pro team here. You are loved no matter what, and your fans will stay loyal to you through everything if you stay loyal to them.
> 
> It is a great place, and the richest owner in the NBA and a great team that will win a couple titles with Greg... no reason to want to leave. Allen can pay him more than anyone, and playing in Portland, he will have Nike which will pay him more than anyone, money won't be an obstacle as long as he lives up to most of the hype. which he will.


I agree with all of this, but if Greg went to say NY, Nike pays him a whole lot more. Of course him leaving is not in our interest as Blazer fans, but we're not the ones that are supposed to be passing on 10s of millions of $$$. Of course he's going to be a rich man no matter where he plays... heck he already is... but starring in a major market does have it's undeniable perks. I think playing with this roster is potentially how the Blazers close this gap, but I think they'd have to be better then mere contenders to really do this. 

My sig pretty much sums up my feelings on their future.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

1st. Teams have to be under the cap enough to justify him passing up a larger contract in Portland.

2nd. we have to assume that he wouldn't get endorsements because he's in Portland. This isn't the 80's and 90's where the audience is tiny. With DVR, Internet, ESPN and what not, the players location really means nothing. The reason why players on small market teams don't have the endorsements is because there simply ain't anyone on the small market teams that are potential superstars/once in a generation type players.
3. NY being NY only works for Yankees.
4. The money difference he'd make in the endorsements probably would not make up the difference in the endorsements he'd already make here PLUS the bigger contract that the Blazers could offer.

besides, when was the last time a major player left a smaller city BECAUSE of lack of endorsements, and went to a major city? Shaq? And that was a dozen years ago. Things have changed in the 'association. If Uncle Paul is offering Greg max salary, plus (arguably) his best chance to win multiple titles, I doubt he'd leave that. It's possible, but it seems to be a bit of a stretch.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: For anyone who's worried that Greg Oden is thinking about LA or Miami in the futu*

Lost in all of this is how the play of Andrew Bynum pretty much takes the Lakers out of the equation. Bynum will get a max contract, Kobe will have his, and the other players will fill roles with a PG likely making the 3rd most on that team.

Plus, the Knicks are in such shambles that I don't see any way that they can clear cap space even three years from now to make a serious run at Oden.

The financial reality is that the current system is set up to keep the best players on the team that drafted them. Trades don't factor into this, of course, but Oden would have to be a bust for Portland to ever consider trading him at the end of this contractt in a sign-and-trade scenario.


----------

